# black points?



## _Ty (Mar 25, 2005)

what exactly are black points?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Ty_@Apr 5 2005, 12:58 PM
> *what exactly are black points?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Black eye rims, lip rims, black nose, black paw pads maxi has this all
he also had when he was born some lemon around his ears he no longer has that
he is just about completely white the only thing is maxi is very long 
and if he keeps stretching god only knows he will be a basket ball player lol
just kidding


----------



## _Ty (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom+Apr 5 2005, 01:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black eye rims, lip rims, black nose, black paw pads maxi has this all
he also had when he was born some lemon around his ears he no longer has that
he is just about completely white the only thing is maxi is very long 
and if he keeps stretching god only knows he will be a basket ball player lol
just kidding
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49285
[/B][/QUOTE]

oh ok thanks! seems lil Ty has them also! he still has a some lemon on his ears and on his back...im guessing that'll go away with time.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Ty is VERY cute!


----------



## _Ty (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Apr 6 2005, 11:51 AM
> *Ty is VERY cute!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49645*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! so is Ms. Brit!!


----------

